# Facednor unfaced insulation



## Marios (Jul 21, 2011)

i am redoing a bathroom in my condo and I discovered the developer who converted this old building into condo made / did alot of shortcuts.
i have NO insulation behind my drywall. So my question is do I use faced or unfaced insulation in a bathroom ?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Where is the home located?


----------



## Marios (Jul 21, 2011)

Condo is in newark NJ


----------

